# Star Fox Command... FANBOI GALORE!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2006)

So yeah, don't read if you don't want to be spoiled...















Okay, anyway, endings of the game have been revealed. It is still unknown whether which ending is canon or not, but apparently, the endings have been revealed for the sake of different fans... Well, most...

1) Fox/Krystal fan? Well, two endings feature that!
2) Slippy male fan? Slippy gets married!
3) Panther/Krystal fan? Two endings also feature that!
4) Falco/Katt fan? Yep!
5) Falco/Fox? YEAH, there's an ending for them here!

What saddens me is that there is no Wolf/Fox ending >_>


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the game.  It's pretty much going to be a portable version of StarFox 64 which is the last great Star Fox game we've seen.  Yay!


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 7, 2006)

So what role does Wolf play in this installment?


----------



## Emerson (Aug 7, 2006)

Bah. I wanted a Tentacle God Thing/Krystal ending.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 7, 2006)

Wolf is 100% ally now as well as Panther and Leon.

Ooh, no wonder there's no Wolf/Fox here, Assault is full of it.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 7, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Wolf is 100% ally now as well as Panther and Leon.
> 
> Ooh, no wonder there's no Wolf/Fox here, Assault is full of it.



True. Assault was all about the sexual tension between Wolf & Fox. ;3


----------



## Bane (Aug 7, 2006)

Ah, I like Star Fox, its a good good. I have not really played the latest releases of it though. Only the N64 version. _Ha...ha..._ yeah....


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 12, 2006)

*RE:   Star Fox Command... FANBOI GALORE!*



			
				Wolfie said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was nothing sexual about them in the game but all the fanboys like me wish there was sexual combination with these two guys, now this is giving me a idea for a porn image of these two guys.

I'm quite interested to get this game I'm not a big Nintendo DS fan but my little brother has a DS anyway we both like starfox games well he mostly watches me play the starfox games, he obviously isn't good as me also I know the starfox games well to. XD


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 30, 2006)

So... has anybody got the game yet?

I've read through the endings and spoliers, it all seems good although one ending has... 

******SPOLIER WARNING******





Krystal leaves Fox and joins Wolf's team...

Yeah, upon hearing about this I wrote a small fanfiction about it, I'd love to hear what people think about my ideas.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/200493/

But man... if I could redo one of the endings in the game I'd have Fox and Wolf get back together, that'd be great.

[Edit - Silver R. Wolfe]  Made the spoiler text white for those who don't want to read it.


----------



## Infinity (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Wolfox, ghez have you joined every art site in existance? Yeah, they definately play with some new things in this. I am interested in seeing where this series will turn, hopefully on the Wii.


----------



## Wolfblade (Sep 1, 2006)

Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> There was nothing sexual about them in the game



Dude, Wolf's theme was totaly sexy-hot spanish trumpet-sounding music while Fox was gunning from his wing ;D



			
				Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> now this is giving me a idea for a porn image of these two guys.



WARNING: Adult content, NSFW, visible weenies, all that:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/117078/

Old, but hey, it's something. ^_^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 2, 2006)

Wolf is always the dom


----------



## Suule (Sep 2, 2006)

I've read the spoilers and I'm kind of disappointed with the main ending... I really wonder how the next StarFox will pick up from there. Or maybe they'll choose another 'much happier' ending.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 2, 2006)

Knowing Nintendo they'll make the next game completely ignoring this one. Sure, the most common ending will probably be used, but there's always that one group of people that beat the game and get the really rare ending.

They pulled this in Prince Of Persia, the Two Thrones follows from the secret ending of Warrior Within, really confused those who hadn't done all the secrets.


----------



## Suule (Sep 2, 2006)

Well with the new threat rising, maybe things will be back in place... Hmmrr.. then again, this "depressing ending" might be a very good prolouge to later a reunion. Or maybe it's just a nudge to the player to 'play the game once more, to try to get the 'real' ending'. Look at Chrono Trigger's multiple endings.. the 'true' ending had to be unlocked after beating the game once.

But which is the 'real' ending? Time will tell. 

Nevertheless... I love how StarFox's storyline somehow become more mature. Looking at the endings, they're more serious, than "save the world, get paid, get away" routine.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 3, 2006)

The most possible ending is #3, which is the unavoidable one.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE:  Star Fox Command... FANBOI GALORE!*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Looking at the endings, they're more serious, than "save the world, get paid, get away" routine.



Seriously... they should either have Fox and Krystal get together or not, none of this "oh they were then they werent and now they are"

Heh, much like my story actually, but the best ending ever would be Wolf and Fox getting back together, since we all know it'll happen eventually.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh yes XD


----------



## Suule (Sep 4, 2006)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Seriously... they should either have Fox and Krystal get together or not, none of this "oh they were then they werent and now they are"
> 
> Heh, much like my story actually, but the best ending ever would be Wolf and Fox getting back together, since we all know it'll happen eventually.



I think that the ending is just an excuse for a sequel to come. Yeah, they will reunite. She leaving is just a 'punishment' for Fox. What's the biggest punishment a woman can deal to a guy? Date his greatest enemy or his greatest friend. 

And Fox going out with Star Wolf? Hmmrr... I'd like to see it happen, but I don't think Nintendo would be up for doing something like that.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE:    Star Fox Command... FANBOI GALORE!*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> I'd like to see it happen, but I don't think Nintendo would be up for doing something like that.



Probably not, but times are changing and I wouldn't be surprised if something like it came up in the near future.


----------



## SlyFox (Sep 4, 2006)

Assault wasnt that bad, it was just to easy.....


----------



## Suule (Sep 5, 2006)

Concerning the game originated from Japan... it's very likely to happen some time soon.


----------



## Suule (Sep 5, 2006)

SlyFox said:
			
		

> Assault wasnt that bad, it was just to easy.....



I expected something more StarFox64-like multiple paths, hidden ending, etc.


----------



## Firon (Sep 5, 2006)

Star Fox Command = Star Fox 2. lol
Seriously, that's the first thing that came to mind when playing SFC. More than just a few concepts are... borrowed.


----------



## Suule (Sep 5, 2006)

The whole RTS bit? The Time Limit? Usage of other pilots? I'd say it's 're-done' StarFox 2. BTW: GreatFox looks a lot like SF2 mothership IMO.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 6, 2006)

What I really dislike in the comments against SF:A is that they expect it to be exactly like 64. Sorry, but please go and play 64 if you really want it.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 6, 2006)

Is he back in the fighter?


----------



## Suule (Sep 6, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> What I really dislike in the comments against SF:A is that they expect it to be exactly like 64. Sorry, but please go and play 64 if you really want it.



The comments like that were expected. I mean... let's review it: StarFox 1 - 3 pre-made paths. StarFox 2 - full freedom. StarFox 64 - multiple paths, while StarFox Assualt was pretty much linear. And belive me... I expected SF:A to be like StarFox 2. I'm kind of eager to see that title re-launched somehow... on Wii or on DS.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 9, 2006)

I would wanna play Starfox 2 just to get the missed parts in the storyline.


----------



## Suule (Sep 9, 2006)

StarFox 2 had little storyline to begin with... I think most of it would be covered in the manual. 

I'd like to know more about the mysterious Fay and Miyu...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 12, 2006)

It was good they brought back some of the classic characters, but it all was rather strange.

"Oh, they're made of alluminum and thus the MUST be from venom... hey, lets divert the fleet and explore this random thoery!!"


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 13, 2006)

I have it and it was pretty good fun. Surpised Slippy has fiancee(sp), though... as well Peppy has his own daughter and is now General. 

It's better than Assault (I enjoyed Assault though, just I was disappointed by its linear gameplay) but still not good as Star Fox 64/Lylat Wars on N64 IMO. Still, it was rather excellent game, I enjoyed it alot and I'm on my fourth go...^^; 

Anyway, I heared Wi-Fi Mode is like Lylat Wars/Star Fox 64's dogfights multiplayer, and was best part of the game...although I haven't touched Wi-Fi mode and really enjoyed the single-player so far. Bit confused on the storyline, though. Dunno which is 'true' ending although I got feeling the first one I got is "true" ending..*shrug*..


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 13, 2006)

And which was your "first"?


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

Crabby - You mean first Starfox game? It's Lylat Wars/Starfox 64, although I do have wee go on Starwing on my cousin's SNES - Starfox 64's my first 'proper' Starfox game I got into and loved. I own Starwing(Starfox)/Lylat Wars (Star Fox 64) and now SFC. I had Adventures but sold it due to not playin it much, and had Assault but got bored of it after beating it once, and didn't feel it was worth full price.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually i meant first ending you got.

But i guess the first time through we all had to of gotten the same one, right?


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 20, 2006)

Aye, the first ending would be always...

*Spoiler*





			
				Don't Read Till You Finish It Once said:
			
		

> a plot where Krystal leaves Fox/Starfox team to re-join Star Wolf, just to be with Parnter. This encourages people to play it again, try to get better ending, or eventually 'get em all' - after all, the first ending is sucky. ;-)


*/Spoiler*

Now, as of SECOND ending, I have Falco's ending. It's..bit crap, too. >_> 
Haven't played SFC in days due to being busy but I'm about to tackle Vemon with Star Fox team (Krystal/Slippy/Falco/Fox), maybe it'll be better in ending-wise.


----------



## Zippo (Oct 3, 2006)

oooo, new starfox.. ive bought them all out of lust, the be no diffrent :3

-Z


----------



## Emerson (Nov 14, 2006)

Biggest problem with StarFox Command is that multiplayer, both local and online, sucks incredibly hard.

Single player is a blast, though.


----------

